

Show HN: UpdateSiteNow.com helps you update your website by email/SMS - combiclickwise

UpdateSiteNow helps website owners update their site easily, more often and from wherever they are.<p>It means that website or blog owners...<p><pre><code>    only need to be able to send an email or SMS to us
</code></pre>
which also means...<p><pre><code>    they don't need to write or change HTML code or deal with a CMS
    they don't need developer or webmaster help
    the changes are not a part of the main HTML of the site so there is no danger of bringing the site down
</code></pre>
Many websites are not updated for months on end. This is especially true for corporate and brochure websites. Companies don’t tend to do this because of external dependencies, time and costs involved in the simple task of updating their websites. It tends to get put off and they tend to do a single major update in “one shot”. This way, companies and website owners miss out on keeping their visitors updated about what is really happening in their company. UpdateSiteNow changes that.<p>I would love your feedback<p>URL: http://www.updatesitenow.com/
======
nicholaides
Clickable: <http://www.updatesitenow.com/>

